# graco 395 cleaning upper ball cage



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

After spending $700 on replacing the pump on my 395 I now clean the lower ball cage every time I use it. It was seized with paint.
So any tips on cleaining the outlet ball?

Also, it stopped working after I had sprayed oil based sealer through it, even though I cleaned it thoroughly with 3 different cleaners, including this AMAZING product that will dissolve paint and nothing else...
https://colorex.co.nz/shop/products/chemicals/kumclean-brush-roller-cleaner/?pdf=1

I know what happens when you mix oil based and latex together in a spray unit but I cleaned it thoroughly I used mineral spirits, denatured alcohol and kumclean. 
Could it have been clogged through years of build up? The lower ball cage was quite clogged with cured paint. It was stuck GOOD.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

The reason the ball gets stuck after you fully clean the unit is because you drained it. Never use water as the last rinse. After cleaning, run some mineral spirits through the pump to purge out all of the water. Release the pressure, but leave the spirits in the pump until the next use.

There is no good way to get at the upper ball without dismantling the pump.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mv8710 said:


> After spending $700 on replacing the pump on my 395 I now clean the lower ball cage every time I use it. It was seized with paint.
> So any tips on cleaining the outlet ball?
> 
> Also, it stopped working after I had sprayed oil based sealer through it, even though I cleaned it thoroughly with 3 different cleaners, *including this AMAZING product that will dissolve paint and nothing else...*
> ...


https://colorex.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Kumclean-MSDS.pdf
No magic just Xylene & MEK


----------

